# DIN 13849 auch für Warnlampen?



## andrejtm (25 November 2010)

Hallo

da ich von Kollegen gefragt wurde, ob defekte Warnlampen für Maschinen auch sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltungen vornehmen müssen, wollte ich fragen ob Jemand schon Erfahrungen damit hat.

Müssen also Warnlampen z.B. 2-kanalig ausgelegt sein?

Danke!


----------



## hapr (25 November 2010)

Hallo,

nach meinem Empfinden nicht.

Nur die Sicherheitsfunktion muss entsprechend den Anforderungen ausgelegt sein. Dazu gehört die Sensorik für die Gefährdung, die Weiterverarbeitung der sicherheitsrelevanten Information und die Abschaltung (Aktoren) für das gefährdende Potential.

Die Warnlampe ist nur eine Meldevorrichtung, die auf eine mögliche Gefährdung hinweist. Damit gehört sie für mich genauso wenig zur Sicherheitsfunktion wie normale Bedieneelemente.

Soweit von mir
Harald.


----------



## jora (26 November 2010)

Guten Morgen,

also wenn es nur eine Meldeeinrichtung ist, bin ich auch der Meinung, dass hier keine besonderen Anforderungen gelten.

Wenn es allerdings zu einem Teil vom Schutzsystem gehört, z.B. Laufwarnung von Wagen, wäre es möglich. Andererseits fällt mir auf die Schnelle keine Möglichkeit ein, wie man eine Lampe "sichert".

Aber auf jeden Fall eine interessante Frage :-D.

Greez jora


----------



## andrejtm (26 November 2010)

jora schrieb:


> Wenn es allerdings zu einem Teil vom Schutzsystem gehört, z.B. Laufwarnung von Wagen, wäre es möglich.


 
Da es sich um ein Laser-System handelt, bei dem der Benutzer vor der Strahlung geschützt werden muss, ist es quasi ein "Schutzsystem".

Denoch begibt sich niemand "direkt" in Gefahr, wenn die Lampe defekt ist!



jora schrieb:


> Andererseits fällt mir auf die Schnelle keine Möglichkeit ein, wie man eine Lampe "sichert".


 
Es wäre sicher aufwendig, da man z.B. eine Photodiode für den zweiten Kreis benötigt.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für's Antworten!


----------



## jora (26 November 2010)

andrejtm schrieb:


> Da es sich um ein Laser-System handelt, bei dem der Benutzer vor der Strahlung geschützt werden muss, ist es quasi ein "Schutzsystem".
> 
> Denoch begibt sich niemand "direkt" in Gefahr, wenn die Lampe defekt ist!



Bei beiden Punkten muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Nach EN 13367 muss ein (Ofen)Wagen ab einer Geschwindigkeit mit einer optischen Laufwarneinrichtung ausgestattet werden. 
Ich weiß, dass das zwar eine C-Norm ist, doch ein wunderschönes Beispiel für deine Fragestellung.

Nach meiner Meinung begibt man sich direkt in Gefahr, wenn man nicht vor dem Lauf gewarnt wird, da es keine weitere Schutzeinrichtung gibt (ist normkonform).


----------



## Deltal (26 November 2010)

Ich kenne diesen Anwendungsfall z.B. für Muting-Lampen, die anzeigen ob das Muting einer Lichtschranke aktiv ist.

Realisierbar ist es z.B. mit einem Ausgang einer Sicherheitssps der testet, ob eine Last angeschlossen ist.

Ob es dafür auch Sicherheitsreleais gibt.. bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 November 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben an einer Anlage Röntgen-Dichtemessungen.

Hier hat´s eine grüne Lampe, die signalisiert, daß man sich "sicher" nähern kann, weil die Messung ausgeschalten ist und eine rote Lampe, die signalisiert, daß man wegbleiben muß, weil die Anlage gerade misst.

Hierzu hat irgend ein Amt gefordert, daß die Signallampen überwacht werden.
Da ist nun irgendeine Auswertrelais eingebaut, daß überwacht, ob die Glühlampe in Ordnung ist und der entsprechende Strom fließt.

Bei Bedarf kann ich ab Dienstag mal nachsehen, was da verbaut und abgenommen wurde.


MfG


----------



## Dumbledore (27 November 2010)

andrejtm schrieb:


> ...  Müssen also Warnlampen z.B. 2-kanalig ausgelegt sein?


wir setzen u.a. aufgrund entsprechender Typ-C-Normen das hier ein ... diese Geräte haben eine eingebaute Selbstüberwachung (PL c bzw. Kat.2), Beschreibung siehe hier. Zweikanalig (also PLd bzw. Kat.3) wird meines Wissens nirgends gefordert.

Dieses Thema wird in Zukunft (aufgrund der Normenlage) sicher noch weitere Kreise ziehen ... :s12:

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore

PS. bin bei Pfannenberg nicht beteiligt sondern nur (zufriedener) Kunde


----------



## Tommi (2 Dezember 2010)

*sichere Lampe*

Hallo zusammen,

bei Bremsen für Hydraulische Pressen
muss eine Lampe anzeigen, daß die
Bremse gegriffen hat, also sicher ist.
Dann wäre bei defekter Lampe der
unsichere Zustand signalisiert.
Das in Verbindung mit Lampentest
und Verwendung von LED, sowie
vernünftigen unterwiesenen und
kontrollierten Mitarbeitern ist schon
ziemlich sicher. Dann braucht man 
meiner Meinung nach keinen sehr hohen
Performancelevel für die Steuerung der
Lampe. (Möglichkeit zur Vermeidung der
Gefährdung P1 im Risikographen der 13849) 

Wir wenden das Prinzip auch für Anzeige
"Prüfling NICHT unter Spannung" unserer
Endprüfstände an. Die Lampe ist dann
grün.

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------

